# Jacko Thread...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Q: Why are Michael Jackson's pants so small? 
A: Because they aren't his!

Q: What did the man on the beach say to Michael Jackson? 
A: Get out of my sun!

Q: What do you do if Michael Jackson is drowning? 
A: Throw him a buoy!

Q: Why did Michael Jackson place a phone call to Boyz-2-Men?? 
A: He thought it was a delivery service.

Q: What's the difference between Michael Jackson and Casper? 
A: One is pale and scares kids and the other is a friendly ghost.

Q: How do we know Michael is guilty? 
A: Several children have fingered him.

Q. Why did Michael Jackson rush over to Wal-Mart? 
A. He heard that boys' pants were 1/2 off.

Q. What's the difference between a supermarket bag and Michael Jackson? 
A. One is white, made of plastic, and should be kept away from small 
children. The other is used to hold groceries.

Q. How do you know when it's bedtime at the Neverland Ranch? 
A. When the big hand touches the little hand.

Q. What's brown and often found in children's underpants? 
A. Michael Jackson's hand.

Q. What is blonde, has six legs, and roams Michael Jackson's dreams every 
night? 
A. Hanson.

Q. What the difference between Michael Jackson and acne? 
A. Acne doesn't come on your face until you're about fifteen.

Q. Why can you always win a race with Michael Jackson? 
A. Because he always likes to come in a little behind.

Q. What did Michael Jackson say to Gary Glitter? 
A. I'll swap you a 10 for two fives

Q: Who does Michael Jackson consider a perfect "10"? 
A: Two 5 year olds.

Janet and Michael Jackson were at home one night... 
Janet: Shall we get a pizza and video tonight? 
Michael: Yeah, okay, can we get Aladdin? 
Janet: No, just a pizza and video

Q: What famous celebrity had the most children over the last 10 years? 
A: Michael Jackson

Q: What's the difference between Michael Jackson and greyhound racing? 
A: The greyhounds wait for the hares to come out.

Q: What do Michael and homework have in common? 
A: Both are a pain in the ass to kids

The Pope has issued a proclamation on Michael Jackson: 
If he hears any more allegations about little boys, the Pope says 
he'll have no choice but to make him a priest.

FBI have raided Michael Jackson's house: 
They found class A drugs in his kitchen, 
Class B drugs in his living room and 
Class 5C in his bedroom.

Michael Jackson and his wife are in the recovery room with their new baby 
son. 
The doctor walks in and Michael asks, "Doctor, how long before we can have 
sex?" 
"I'd wait until he's at least 14," the doctor replies.


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

Makes a change from blowing Bubbles. :lol: :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Jacko was going to release a cover of a Nik Kershaw song, but he had to abandon it in the end - he just couldn't bring himself to sing "I won't let the sun go down on me".


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

hes been let out to go on holiday.hes away to tampa with the kids :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://frontsteps.com/films/1001/139/in ... 1110963742


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Apparently Michael was seen dangling a child over a balcony last year which is odd as he normally just tosses them off........


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Latest news from the trial .........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Q. What's the difference between Michael Jackson and Arthur Scargill?

A. Arthur Scargill hasn't seen a miner's helmet in 15 years :wink: :lol:


----------

